
Apple Should Buy Netflix - djug
https://stratechery.com/2016/apple-should-buy-netflix/
======
rafa2000
Netflix is a service company. If someone is closer to acquire it is Amazon
which provides most of the infrastructure. What would be the aggregated value
coming from Apple? Remember that Netflix runs everywhere including the
browser, and most of all devices that are out there and provide a TV
interface, or that ARE a TVs.

